# Office Bag for a Brompton - advice needed



## Ganroon (19 May 2018)

I use a Brompton (in conjunction with a train journey) to commute to the office.
So far I have used my normal rucksack/backpack to hold my computer, notebook and other bits and pieces for work. However, I would much prefer to use a front-carrier bag on my bike instead of a back pack as doing this is much more comfortable. Also, not using a back pack whilst cycling means that I can dress more appropriately for the office (shirt, jacket, back pack whilst cycling is not a good mix).
The thing is, on the days when I am not in the office, I am generally travelling on business - often by plane abroad.
What I am therefore looking for is a front-carrier bag which I can use on the Brompton but which can also be comfortably used when flying, visiting customers etc. I really don't want to be changing bags all the time.
The Brompton O Bag, looks good but it looks like it would not be very comfortable for flying around the world on business. I am also thinking about the Brompton S Bag or Brompton C Bag.
Does anyone else have this kind of situation and have you found a good working solution?
I would imagine that something with a capacity of around 20 to 25 litres would work just fine.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2018)

I use an S Bag which looks quite smart and is comfortable to carry off the bike using the frame as a handle or the shoulder strap. The two rear pockets fit nicely on either side of the hip if using the strap. Holds a lot ( far too much ) of stuff. Laptop fits in if wanted. I carry a MacBook and sometimes an iPad as well. The outside pocket on the flap is not really much use as while it could take A4 folders you cannot get any in without folding. Costs a bit over £100 so expensive as all Brompton stuff tends to be but is good quality and as said earlier looks good for office use.


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

Thank you for your suggestion oldwheels. I am particularly interested to hear that you find it comfortable to carry off-bike which is really the tricky part. Price, as you say, is high but if it works and lasts that will be fine. I too would be looking to carry a MacBook and sometimes an iPad as well. I think that it is off to the shop for me today to see what will work. Thanks for your thoughts, much appreciated.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2018)

I found a T-Bag pretty comfortable to carry.
It might be a bit overkill size-wise, as I can get enough in it to go touring for a week.


----------



## reppans (20 May 2018)

I double bag with a regular messenger bag inside my T-bag. Otherwise, I'd go with an S or C bag, and remove the frame for air travel.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 May 2018)

I have the S bag. I can get all my work stuff in it, i use it for shopping and it is big enough for overnight trips. I like the way the shoulder strap operates which makes it easy to carry off the bike. Expensive - as with all Brompton stuff - but i got mine in with my c2w package


----------



## srw (20 May 2018)

If you are allergic to spending money, look away now.







Brooks Moorgate briefcase, also available in brown. All the leather quality you'd expect from Brooks, and also all the cost. It comes with a shoulder strap which I found pointless. You also need to buy an S-type frame.

Looks professional, comfortable to carry, reasonably capacious - laptop plus notebook plus folded shirt should fit, and umbrella and newspaper in the two side pockets.

There may be the odd shop stockist, but that one came mail order direct from Brooks.


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I found a T-Bag pretty comfortable to carry.
> It might be a bit overkill size-wise, as I can get enough in it to go touring for a week.



Thank you Doctor, that is another excellent idea although I think that i am heading in the direction of a C or S bag


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

reppans said:


> I double bag with a regular messenger bag inside my T-bag. Otherwise, I'd go with an S or C bag, and remove the frame for air travel.



Yes, I am thinking about removing the frame when I am not going to be cycling.


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I have the S bag. I can get all my work stuff in it, i use it for shopping and it is big enough for overnight trips. I like the way the shoulder strap operates which makes it easy to carry off the bike. Expensive - as with all Brompton stuff - but i got mine in with my c2w package



Thank you Julia9054, i think that I am heading in this direction. Although cost is always an issue, it is more important to me to get a solution which works.


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

srw said:


> If you are allergic to spending money, look away now.
> 
> View attachment 410183
> 
> ...



srw - that looks like one beautiful bag, really nice and classic. However, I do think that it is gong to be a bit too much for me. Thank you for your thoughts though, much appreciated.


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 May 2018)

Another vote for the Brooks Moorgate. It's expensive, but should last a lifetime.


----------



## Ganroon (20 May 2018)

CopperBrompton said:


> Another vote for the Brooks Moorgate. It's expensive, but should last a lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 410242



Wow, that is an absolutely lovely package that you have. Elegant!


----------



## T4tomo (20 May 2018)

https://www.brompton.com/brompton-g...s/shoulder-bag-frame-(black)/c-24/c-84/p-1718

Of the standard bags, the shoulder bag is the most “office” like, although not that big, but you can get a laptop, iPad and notepad in.


----------



## Ganroon (21 May 2018)

Many thanks to everyone here for their contributions and suggestions. I have just purchased a Brompton C-Bag - what tipped it, is the fact that Evans have a 15% off offer on at the moment. I now look forward to a more comfortable cycle.


----------



## Kell (21 May 2018)

I see you've just gone with the C bag. I've got one and find that even with the frame in it's comfortable to use as a shoulder bag off the bike.

If you don't get on with it or need something smarter, another contender if you didn't want leather is the Game bag - if you can still find one.







https://www.damianharriscycles.co.u...Lj5FJes2LSlZhqd6m7X3y0cvJzKzCXi4aAivGEALw_wcB


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I have the S bag. I can get all my work stuff in it, i use it for shopping and it is big enough for overnight trips. I like the way the shoulder strap operates which makes it easy to carry off the bike. Expensive - as with all Brompton stuff - but i got mine in with my c2w package



+1 to all this. I love the S-bag and consider it a vital adjunct to the Brompton for commuting. The S-bag also has plenty of pockets for things like wallet, keys etc - some other bags are just one big compartment.

You can also remove the frame from the S-bag if you're using it without the bike, but that's more faff than it's worth.

(Admittedly, the C-bag looks pretty good too, but I don't think that existed when I bought my S-bag.)


----------



## Ganroon (21 May 2018)

Thank you for the additional thoughts. Kell, the Game Bags look really great and are definitely smarter but I don't think that I really need 'smart' to much - I may, of course, change my mind! Thank you for the additional thoughts smutchin, I only went for the C-Bag instead of the S-Bag as it is a marginally bigger - for office stuff and clothes etc. I am now looking forward to using it and it will, hopefully work out okay.


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Ganroon said:


> Thank you for the additional thoughts smutchin, I only went for the C-Bag instead of the S-Bag as it is a marginally bigger - for office stuff and clothes etc.



Yep, looks like a good choice. Very similar design to the S-bag by the look of it, but as you say, slightly larger. 

To be honest, I'm a bit out of date on Brompton bags - it's some years since I bought mine. The design of the S-bag has changed since then, and there are more options available.


----------



## Ganroon (21 May 2018)

smutchin, you are a smart person! It is best not to browse too much once you have your purchase! Keeping up to date will only get you hankering after new stuff and that can be a bad road to go down (pun intended!).


----------



## User10571 (21 May 2018)

Another advocate of the S bag here, used in conjunction with S bars - so I've taken a hacksaw to the rigid handle, without any feeling of loss.
The bag's good enough for my weekly stupormarket visit, and I can bung in a Makita and a couple of batteries and a shed-load of tools.
Also big enough for a weekend away in Smutchin's territory.
One thing that I am sure of, is that I regularly exceed the SWL of the luggage block.
I forsee that failing at some point and the frame being re-drilled and tapped for M6 fasteners.


----------



## Ganroon (21 May 2018)

Thank you for your feedback, help and suggestions on the S Bag, I am very much hoping that I get on well with my new C Bag.


----------



## Ganroon (22 May 2018)

Those Game Bags look really great. I don't think that I can spend that much at the moment but I shall have another look in a wee while when I have lived with the C Bag for bit. However, just to keep me thinking! - may I ask what size of laptop fits into the laptop section? - I have a 15-inch MacBook Pro.


----------



## doginabag (22 May 2018)

Ganroon said:


> may I ask what size of laptop fits into the laptop section? - I have a 15-inch MacBook Pro.


I have a C bag and use it daily for my commute. No problem at all with a 15" laptop, on a regular day it would also include a full change of clothes, waterproof trousers, gloves, wallet, two phones, keys, usb battery pack, full size headphones, note book, pens, puncture repair kit, tyre levers, and most importantly lunch and still have room left over.


----------



## Ganroon (22 May 2018)

doginabag said:


> I have a C bag and use it daily for my commute. No problem at all with a 15" laptop, on a regular day it would also include a full change of clothes, waterproof trousers, gloves, wallet, two phones, keys, usb battery pack, full size headphones, note book, pens, puncture repair kit, tyre levers, and most importantly lunch and still have room left over.



Thank you for your user feedback doginabag, much appreciated. I am also really impressed by all that you carry in your bag - amazing. I think that that should be enough stuff for me!


----------



## Ganroon (22 May 2018)

Thank you for that feedback User, that is very useful to know.
I am just saying but if you ever decide to upgrade then I would be interested in buying your old Game Bag although I do realise that most people keep a selection of bags available for different applications!


----------

